# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Tremella mesentérica.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, presento a Tremella mesentérica otro nombre común que le viene al pelo es el cerebro amarillo, estas fotos las realice antes de la Navidades, un amigo mio que esta iniciado en la micología me ha ayudado a identificarla, yo era la primera vez que la había visto.

La fotos.







Espero que os guste.
Un saludo francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Y eso se come o no?

----------


## frfmfrfm

F.Lázaro según wiki es comestible pero un poco sosa, como se puede ver está incrustada en una raja de una rama de eucalipto, la encontré en la parte alta de un cerro y la he transportado un poco más baja a la orilla de una carretera por donde normalmente suelo pasar colocando junto a un tronco de otro eucalipto teniendo cuidado de ponerla al resguardo de los rayo solares directos, orientación norte.
La siguientes fotos tiene un mes o un poco más posteriores en el tiempo.
Ha perdido una cierta rigidez, el color no es tan brillante además de aumentar de tamaño.
Las fotos del siguiente periodo.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros después de casi un año he ido a ver como iba esta seta, como dije traslade el trozo de rama de eucalipto donde podría llevar el seguimiento mejor, estas fotos las he realizado 20-10-13 antes de estos días de lluvia y el estado es este que voy a enseñaros. 







Saludos, Francisco.

----------

